# 1989 Autotrail Chieftain



## alan600 (Jul 10, 2010)

hi all our names are alan and josie wev'e been carravaning for quite a few years but wev'e just done the move to motorhoming and bought a 1989 autotrail cheiftain ,really looking forward to going away in it but i've got to do a shower/washroom complete refit, the job doesn't faze me at all but any advice would be greatly appreciated .......cheers


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to MHF Alan. If you have specific questions please ask them, answers are guaranteed in no time flat. I am an Alan too.


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. I think Chieftains are well represented on here so you should have no problems getting any advice or indeed offering advice and suggestions to others. Happy motorhoming
Dave


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Welcome to MHF from a fellow Chieftain owner. It may be worth reading through some of the post in the Auto-Trail section.

If I can help with anything just give me a shout 

Stewart


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

stewartwebr said:


> Welcome to MHF from a fellow Chieftain owner. It may be worth reading through some of the post in the Auto-Trail section. Stewart


Better still Stewart, I've moved the thread to that forum.

He should get more and better responses there. :wink:

Dave


----------

